# Saw gear digital miter saw - would it be worth it?



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Framers, trimmers etc..

Would the saw gear be worth it? Would it turn your helper into an accurate cut man? Digital saw fence guide accurate to 1/1000 inch.

Video:

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid63915596001


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

there is a thread here somewhere Mike,i'm sure you can figure how it went:thumbup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Sounds like overkill for a framing crew. Inside a shop I can see it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

A framing crew would break it in a year or less. Saw tables dont even last that long with us, the lumber is just to heavy and wet for the tables. I think a tape on the table is faster and who cares if it breaks. Pretty expensive to it would take a lot of cutting to make up $ 2400. Im all for the new stuff but dont really see it working to good framing. Finish it would rock no marking no pencil lines and you could use a cut man then cause what you read on your tape is what the punch in.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I agree with Leo, in a shop it would be nice, but on the site I don't think it would last long.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Did you see how hard he slammed the board up against the stop. I couldn't see it lasting a week if all the guys were doing that. Swing a 12' 2x8 around and whack that control box and see how long it works. Cause that is what is going to happen.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I guess we put this one in the same category as the shaker weight and the Football bat.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Too slow for me . I didn't see the "Red" or "Blond" button on the key pad.
How do they measure 1/64" with a 25' stanley?
It might look good to impress your customer but it's a shop only tool.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Believe me if you want a RCH or a BCH you can divide them in parts with a thousandths of an inch accuracy.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Believe me if you want a RCH or a BCH you can divide them in parts with a thousandths of an inch accuracy.


Now THAT'S fine... uh, cabinetry! :laughing:


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

expensive gimmick....i hardly ever take the time to setup a miter saw when framing.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Beismeirer makes a flip stop and has a hair line line in it. I can shave a thous. off if I have to. Make your own chop saw bench and use this guide. Fits over 3/4" material.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

we used to have a panel saw in the cabinet shop i worked at that would cut whatever dimensions you plugged into the control pad, would even flip the sheet for you. Needless to say it took twice as long to use as a manual panel saw that you set up the stop by hand flipped the sheet yourself. Good for a shop, probably not the field unless you have all day to plug numbers into a keypad. I guarantee I can measure/mark a board faster than that guy can put his measurements into the keypad.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

katoman said:


> Beismeirer makes a flip stop and has a hair line line in it. I can shave a thous. off if I have to. Make your own chop saw bench and use this guide. Fits over 3/4" material.


Is it this one here? I am going to be making my own bench here real soon.










http://www.amazon.com/Biesemeyer-78...ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1266149666&sr=1-6


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

That thing looks like a complete waste of money (and it looks like it can't be cheap.) In the time it takes to type in the number, hit enter and wait for that thing to move down the line, I would already have measured and marked the board. Honestly I can only see that kind of precision (1/1000th inch) necessary in cabinetry or fine furniture craft.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

check this out,one of my buddies over at the contractors club posted this

if your an exterior contractor with ladders laying around it looks like a neat idea

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZU7MjNeVWQA


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I REALLY love that ladder idea with two saw setup on it. 
Found my new saw stand.:thumbsup:

Cole


----------



## bdoles (Sep 11, 2007)

tomstruble said:


> check this out,one of my buddies over at the contractors club posted this
> 
> if your an exterior contractor with ladders laying around it looks like a neat idea
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZU7MjNeVWQA


That's nice..awesome idea.

Not bad at $139 - http://www.coastaltool.com/mtc/monster-miter-system.htm


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I made one of those saw tables that go on a ladder. Made it while waiting for the inspector to come. Only took about 20min. Used the hell out of it.Being able to slide the saw all the way to the end and have a 10' out feed was wantastic cuting 16' boards.

Cole


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Here is the saw stand made similar to the one tom posted. 

After 3 days of working with it I can tell you my DW miter stand is on CL now. This is so much sturdier and easier to use. The ladder is 12', was cutting 16' boards with the saw slid to the far side. Then slid back to the center with a support on both sides.

Cole


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:thumbup:look at you...custom creating


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

framerman said:


> Is it this one here? I am going to be making my own bench here real soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it. Works great. :thumbup:


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

We actually developed a portable sawhorse/table design made out of plywood that we bring to job sites. We usually set up 2 for a miter saw when cutting long lumber, and we set up one as a catch table for the table saw. They set up in just under a minute, and they're strong too. I set all the lumber for a 500 sq ft deck on two of them once to keep it off the ground. (wish I still had that photo :whistling)


----------



## SawGearGuy (Jul 30, 2009)

Trim40 said:


> Too slow for me . I didn't see the "Red" or "Blond" button on the key pad.
> How do they measure 1/64" with a 25' stanley?
> It might look good to impress your customer but it's a shop only tool.



You must have missed it. The C.H. button on the top-left side of the keypad.

:laughing:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

I just love the Short Attention Span camera work. 

"Oh look! A zoom!" I felt like a visual natural insemination device. In, out, in, out, in, out, in, out.... 

You just gotta love new and innovative ways to make an infomercial unwatchable.


----------



## SawGearGuy (Jul 30, 2009)

That is quite the analogy.

I can't say I've had any expertise with such a device, I'll have to take your word for it. :laughing:

But, overall - yes I agree it is a little much.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

no way for jobsite setups. just another thing to load into the truck.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

be nice if it was hooked in with a blue tooth enabled laser measurerarty:


----------



## SawGearGuy (Jul 30, 2009)

ApgarNJ said:


> no way for jobsite setups. just another thing to load into the truck.


That's a fair opinion. I'm not trying to make a believer out of everyone. A lot of guys don't use their chop saws enough to justify it anyways - they are more of a general contractor.

Most of our customers, have a 6" PVC pipe fitted to the top of their truck rack (conduit carrier). The measuring bar fits inside. Considering it only takes about 2 minutes to attach/calibrate, I would disagree with you regarding not being for a jobsite.

We set up the SawGear in a backyard for a small shed framing job to do a side by side comparison of time savings. Installing/calibrating the SawGear was included in the time.


Disclaimer : I know I'm opening myself up to even more criticism, but hopefully you can look at it objectively. I know the zooming/effects are over the top. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iL1I2guKDM0


----------



## SawGearGuy (Jul 30, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> be nice if it was hooked in with a blue tooth enabled laser measurerarty:


Now you're thinking outside the box :thumbsup:


----------



## webb601 (Jan 7, 2011)

I used to be in the printing industry and this is the same technology we use to cut paper. 

It's best for production runs. Say you have 6 of the same size windows getting trimmed out. The best part is the stop pushes the material to where you need it instead of dragging the board to your mark after you make it.

The more you use it the better you get at it.

I do agree that it wouldn't last too long as a framer but would be great for trim.


----------

